# mini neo in bloom



## Linh (May 28, 2010)

'Kuro Shinjyu' is one of my favorite neos in my bunch. Photo was taken at OL. This is my plant but not my Raku pot. It's been a good grower and bloomer for me the past few years. 2nd photo is a size comparison with 'Setsuzan', a regular size neo.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

Yes it's a mini! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 28, 2010)

That is so cute! I _must_ get one for my Neo collection.


----------



## John Boy (May 28, 2010)

it's not just a Mini! It's a very very beautiful Mini, and great picture. I alway wonder how you guys get these moss-balls so perfect...


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2010)

Love them both!


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2010)

Very nice, and tempting.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2010)

John Boy said:


> it's not just a Mini! It's a very very beautiful Mini, and great picture. I alway wonder how you guys get these moss-balls so perfect...



They use an ice-cream scoop. oke:

Very sweet plant and flowers.


----------



## Lanmark (May 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 28, 2010)

it is adorable!


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

Is it fragrant and if so what does it smell like?


----------



## goldenrose (May 29, 2010)

:drool::drool: oh so EXCELLENT! :clap::clap:


John Boy said:


> ..... I alway wonder how you guys get these moss-balls so perfect...





SlipperFan said:


> They use an ice-cream scoop. oke:


:clap: :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2010)

A little sweetie! These really are irresistible in person. The trick to getting the moss like that is to use plenty and the outermost layer needs to be extra long fibered, but I'll have to try the ice cream scoop idea - thanks Dot!


----------



## Linh (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments! 



John Boy said:


> it's not just a Mini! It's a very very beautiful Mini, and great picture. I alway wonder how you guys get these moss-balls so perfect...


Have you ever seen the remounding process, John Boy? I made a Youtube video on the whole procedure a few months ago. I can send you a link, if you're interested.

I'm sure ice cream scoops work just as well:wink:


----------



## paphreek (May 29, 2010)

Your plants are always beautifully grown, Tracy!:clap:


----------



## John Boy (May 30, 2010)

@Linh:
no, I can't say that I have. Your link would make my day.

Tata,
JB


----------



## John Boy (May 30, 2010)

I found the videos Linh!!! Many thanks for the hint. I'm a bit scared that I'm going to be fully hooked, after watching them....:drool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR-vqz87di8

Again, thank you!


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2010)

It's a great video, Tracy! I don't know how I missed seeing it before now. Your _'Kinkosei'_ (at least that's what it looks like  ) is very nice. Your advice about how the moss helps to alleviate your low humidity issues during winter is spot-on.

I am a chronic overwaterer, however, which makes me one of those people you mentioned who must incorporate a hollow space into the center of the mound to aid air circulation and periodic drying of the roots. Something which I find works quite well for this purpose is one of those practice wiffle golf balls.

I have also taken to growing many of my plants hydroponically in chunks of granite using an ebb and flow system of watering.

Someone recently asked me a question about root trimming, Tracy, and I'd like your opinion about it. Apparently this person has the same problem I do. I have very little root die-off. My Neo roots can sometimes get to be quite long and unruly, but I try my best to train them in the way I want them to go. When repotting Neos, do you ever trim any overly long yet healthy roots in order to facilitate fitting a plant into a pot?

We all want specimen-sized plants, yet there comes a point when the sizes of the pots required could get to be ridiculous without doing some judicial root trimming. I often wonder how the Japanese growers at the shows manage to fit such huge plants (for a Neo anyway) into such tiny pots. On the rare occasion I need to do so, I will cut a root in order to make the plant fit. Most of the time, however, I just keep moving my plants up into larger pots rather than trim a healthy root. I have taken to using Cymbidium pots or other large deep pots as I can find them.

Finding Neo pots (whether the economy types or the high-end decorative ones) in really large sizes is impossible, at least here in the States. I like the typical decorated glazed footed pots with a big drainage hole. I have some fairly large Neo pots such as this, but nothing nearly big enough to hold the ball of roots on a giant chunk of Nishidemiyako, Shutenno or Shojo. Putting a super large Neo plant into any of the available sizes of Neo pots is pointless since 75% or more of the roots would be outside the pot and the mound of moss would have to be at least five or six times as high as the pot itself. :rollhappy: Obviously some roots (sometimes quite a few) will be outside the pot and outside the mound on specimen-sized plants of certain varieties, but eventually it gets to the point where I simply give up, divide the plant and find someone to whom I can give the excess portions.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> ... but eventually it gets to the point where I simply give up, divide the plant and find someone to whom I can give the excess portions.


... like me


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> ... like me



yup  How are they doing, btw? I have Neos in bloom now and others, including that Lc primary hybrid which turned out to be totally awesome...been too busy to post pics, however. I've snapped a lot but no time to go thru them and pick out the good ones.


----------



## Linh (May 31, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Your plants are always beautifully grown, Tracy!:clap:


Thanks, Ross!



Lanmark said:


> Your _'Kinkosei'_ (at least that's what it looks like  ) is very nice.
> 
> Someone recently asked me a question about root trimming, Tracy, and I'd like your opinion about it. Apparently this person has the same problem I do. I have very little root die-off. My Neo roots can sometimes get to be quite long and unruly, but I try my best to train them in the way I want them to go. When repotting Neos, do you ever trim any overly long yet healthy roots in order to facilitate fitting a plant into a pot?



Thanks, Mark! The plant in that video is Jitsugekkou. I have it on my flickr account.

I haven't had these for as long as you so I do not have any giant beasts yet. However, when I've helped Jason remound his neos at the greenhouse, he's always told me to go ahead and CHOP the roots to a desirable length even for the ones that are starting to get unruly, just so they can fit into the pot. He says during the growing season, they'll put out enough roots it usually won't even matter.


----------



## potter (May 31, 2010)

it's a beautiful plant in a cool pot


----------



## ncart (May 31, 2010)

So, Tracy. Where is the picture Jason is looking for a pollen? oke:


----------



## L I Jane (May 31, 2010)

Very Nice.Hope mine will bloom out .My neos when I pot always look tousled like they just got out of bed after a restless night!Guess I'll try an ice cream scoop,Dot LOL


----------



## John Boy (May 31, 2010)

Hiya guys,
after watching these great videos I have a funny feeling that the ice cream scoop wasn't the best advice...not unless you added loads of gluco-syrup to the moos anyway!


----------



## Linh (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad you guys liked the videos!



ncart said:


> So, Tracy. Where is the picture Jason is looking for a pollen? oke:


Oh, you mean the one on my flickr account? I did ask for permission to take that photo, btw. He said as long as he looks sexy, it's fine.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> yup  How are they doing, btw? I have Neos in bloom now and others, including that Lc primary hybrid which turned out to be totally awesome...been too busy to post pics, however. I've snapped a lot but no time to go thru them and pick out the good ones.



Doing fine. 3 are in bloom right now -- I'll be posting photos in a couple days, when I have some time to do some snaps. Good thing I'm retired, huh!


----------

